# USPS Shipping?



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello!

I bought an Iphone on Jan, 31 off ebay. The guy is in California and shipped me the package via USPS.. I have read all around their tracking system blows, and Its true. Anyone had experience with usps standart international shipping? How long it took to receive your package?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

USPS has several options. Only the most expensive has online tracking. Generally, it isn't any faster anyways. You're looking at one or two weeks, probably.

Be thankful the item was sent USPS. UPS would be charging you outrageous brokerage fees. When USPS items hit Canada, Canada Post takes over and is far more reasonable.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

One or two week, thats decent... I can't wait to get my hands on my Iphone though...Its being shipped with PSS sim, I dont know anything about that sim but I read its a good alternative to StealthSim... Anyone got experience with PSS?

Thanks for your time, However


----------



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

HowEver said:


> USPS has several options. Only the most expensive has online tracking. Generally, it isn't any faster anyways. You're looking at one or two weeks, probably.
> 
> Be thankful the item was sent USPS. UPS would be charging you outrageous brokerage fees. When USPS items hit Canada, Canada Post takes over and is far more reasonable.


Totally agree! I've bough lots of stuff from the US, including guitars and motorcycle stuff and I ALWAYS use USPS over UPS. Never had a problem and way cheaper than UPS. Canada Post has a flat $5 brokerage fee and often smaller stuff just seems to come in with no fees at all


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

I amazed. USPS tracking system (when available) is REALLY reliable. WAY BETTER than Canada Post.

Faster, more reliable, even deliveries on saturday (normal mail + packages like yours). 

Been living in the states for 3 years and I most admit: USPS rocks compared to Canada Post. Union ?!?  

The tracking system should give you accurate infos. Usually it is updated every 24 hours. So what you see is what you get for the day.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

It's ALWAYS the same problem: Border crossing.

Trust me, my family is in Canada. I come very often and still have stuff goiing on in Canada (bank account, etc.) and EVERY TIME I HAVE TO DO STUFF with Canada beiing in the US or vice versa, IT'S ALWAYS COMPLICATED.

Good example: Credit history. Even if the US have Equifax, TransUnion, etc. as credit companies (the same as Canada), they are TOTALY different companies. So: Canadian do not have any credit history. We are like dangerous people coming over from a dark and cold country.

Therefore, BORDER CROSSING (at least, I mean the border itself) is the problem. :yawn: 

Sorry.....


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

I just had two things shipped from the States to Ottawa. One came off of ebay and was shipped USPS. The other was from a business and was shipped UPS. 

Both went out on the same day. The UPS shipement was double the price for shipping, and arrived TWO days before the USPS shipment. 

Neither charged me brokerage fees (I was surprised - I expected it with the UPS shipment).

In the future, I will likely go with USPS over UPS ... for the sake of two days, I could have saved some cash.

Rob


----------



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

BikerRob said:


> ...Neither charged me brokerage fees (I was surprised - I expected it with the UPS shipment)....
> 
> Rob


I believe the brokerage fee is included in the premium UPS shipping service, maybe thats why it was really expensive!


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Depends... sometimes yes, sometimes no.

Also, maybe they were not inspected at the border, so sometimes it means no fees.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

Status: International Dispatch

Your item left the United States from O'HARE APT/CHICAGO at 12:28 AM on February 8, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.****

How long the damn customs verification at the airport takes???? Each day that passes without the Iphone is getting me insane!


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

I just bought a 1.0.2 locked iPhone on ebay, shipped via USPS express.
According to the tracking system on USPS.com it left via air yesterday at 8:18am, 
Canadapost confirms that too.

Your item left the United States from O'HARE APT/CHICAGO at 8:18 AM on February 13, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 

I bought it Monday night, it was shipped Tuesday morning.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

One thing that bugs me is they tell us it left Chicago airport... But to WHERE???? And why in hell that takes so long to get an update.... Mine left chicago on the 7th of february in the night, and somehow its still stuck at god knows wich airport custom... Ive been calling customer service at Canada Post and they tell me that my package must be stuck at the customs, and sometimes stays there for TWO WEEKS...For all I know the plane carrying the mail may have crashed or something...

Its very frustrating not to know.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

Call Canada customs then, and keep both the USPS and Canada Post using the same tracking # you were provided with to see if its stuck at customs.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

Not sure they are going to investigate the matter for me... I seriously doubt it in fact.. Ill try


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

They will. If they lose the parcel, they are liable for it, and if they didn't lose it, USPS is.

I hope you got insurance on it too.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

lol. They refered me to Canada Post.

Quoting Canada Customs website:

Postal Program - Tracing parcels lost, delayed or not received

To trace a parcel please contact Canada Post.

* For more information see the Track a Package page on the Canada Post Web site.
* Or look for the nearest Canada Post Corporation Customer Services Office in your local phone book's white pages


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

lol.
Call them and bitch.


----------

